# Wotofo Serpent Alto - 22mm - Single Coil Build Deck



## Max (29/12/16)

Compliments of the Season to all Suppliers - please confirm if any Supplier will be bringing the Alto in and when will the be available.

Thank You so much and look forward to your soonest possible comments.

@Stroodlepuff @Mari @Heaven Gifts @Sir Vape @Vaperite South Africa @Maxxis @Vapers Corner


----------



## Max (8/1/17)

And A Happy Happy New Year and all the Very Best for 2017 to all the associated Suppliers - their Families - their Colleagues and to the success of their Business Models.
   

@Maxxis @Mari @Sir Vape @Vaperite South Africa @Stroodlepuff @Vapers Corner @Heaven Gifts @KieranD @Frostbite @SAVapeGear 

Please confirm if anyone is bringing the Wotofo Serpent Alto in and when it will possibly be available for purchase.

Thank You so much for your support and look forward to your soonest comments.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Sir Vape (8/1/17)

Yip on the way

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (8/1/17)

@Sir Vape - Frikken Awesome - looking forward to your next update


----------



## Maxxis (8/1/17)

Incoming on our side too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

